# Garden Nightmares?



## lindseyrdf

Hi!

I just wondered if anyone has experienced some sort of unprecedented "garden nightmare" in their Greek property after leaving the UK, whether language barriers led to a landscaping disaster or unfamiliar territory or wildlife has caused issues. I'm working on a documentary in the UK for ITV about problems in or related to gardens, covering a wide spectrum of issues from natural threats to social disputes, and would be interested to hear what unique problems expats experience abroad with their gardens.

Thanks!

Lindsey


----------



## lindseyrdf

*Garden nightmares?*

Hi!

I just wondered if anyone has experienced some sort of unprecedented "garden nightmare" in their French property after leaving the UK, whether language barriers led to a landscaping disaster or unfamiliar territory or wildlife has caused issues or any other problems that might have arisen. I'm working on a documentary in the UK for ITV about problems in or related to gardens, covering a wide spectrum of issues from natural threats to social disputes, and would be interested to hear what unique problems expats experience abroad with their gardens.

Thanks!

Lindsey


----------



## lindseyrdf

*Garden nightmares?*

Hi!

I just wondered if anyone has experienced some sort of unprecedented "garden nightmare" in their Spanish property after leaving the UK, whether language barriers led to a landscaping disaster or unfamiliar territory or wildlife has caused issues or any other problems that might have arisen. I'm working on a documentary in the UK for ITV about problems in or related to gardens, covering a wide spectrum of issues from natural threats to social disputes, and would be interested to hear what unique problems expats experience abroad with their gardens.

Thanks!

Lindsey


----------

